# US vs England Friendly Watch Thread



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm excited to see how our strong youth squad looks against England.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 15, 2018)

....oh boy!


----------



## BananaKick (Nov 15, 2018)

NOVA.Dad said:


> I'm excited to see how our strong youth squad looks against England.


When? what time and channel?


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 15, 2018)

ESPN2 - 3:00


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 15, 2018)

NOVA.Dad said:


> ESPN2 - 3:00


That’s EST  by the way


----------



## GKDad65 (Nov 15, 2018)

What a joke...sorry.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 15, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s EST  by the way


LOL, sorry, forgot this was a West Coast board.   
NOVA = Northern Virginia


----------



## MWN (Nov 15, 2018)

NOVA.Dad said:


> LOL, sorry, forgot this was a West Coast board.
> NOVA = Northern Virginia


Hold up ... there are other boards/clubs outside of SoCal?


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 15, 2018)

MWN said:


> Hold up ... there are other boards/clubs outside of SoCal?


Not really, that's why I am posting here!


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2018)

MWN said:


> Hold up ... there are other boards/clubs outside of SoCal?


http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/usa-vs-england-11-15-2018.2089845/


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 15, 2018)

NOVA.Dad said:


> Not really, that's why I am posting here!


Texas has boards too. But So Cal board by far the best.


----------



## younothat (Nov 16, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> What a joke...sorry.


Disappointing for sure, difficult to see the bright or up side on this game for USA.

USA was dominated & controlled by a mostly "B" or "C"  side England squad

I pray the MNT selects a experienced coach who can implement a really system and culture and they don't bring in another one from the same mindset of a MLS coach.


----------



## MWN (Nov 16, 2018)

What we know from past experience is we can't have more than 2 MLS players on the field at any time if we expect to play against top level competition.  The better practice is none.  We played England's "B" team, which has no MLS players and our B team is basically all MLS.

England 11 1st Division.
Our Starting 11 - 3 MLS and 7 1st Division. 

MLS
1-Brad Guzan; 
20-Wil Trapp (capt.);
19-Jorge Villafaña; 

First Division Europe
6-John Brooks, 
16-Julian Green, 
2-DeAndre Yedlin, 
11-Tim Weah; 
3-Matt Miazga, 
8-Weston McKennie, 
10-Christian Pulisic, 
7-Bobby Wood

Someday US Soccer will figure this thing out.


----------

